# Who's in for a trip to the US ?



## sphax (Mar 7, 2012)

Hell, I just can't believe that 3499$ = 3499€ so I figured some things out :

- with today's rate, 3499$ = 2662,50€
- difference with european pricing is = 836,50€
- three days trip from Paris to NY, including flights and hotel is approximately 700€
- I've never been to NY before, and I could actually SAVE MONEY if I'd go visit it ... WHO'S IN ??

And, by the way, although it's (maybe, maybe not) a humorous topic, it could help me knowing some things about taxes and toll controls : is it true that if I get there, buy a camera on the first day, and then shoot 1,000 pics of NY, I'll be able to go through the frontiers with a "used" camera ??? Won't they check the date I bought it and say "you're kidding us (US^^) you bought that three days ago !!" .... Thanks for your help / experiences


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 7, 2012)

sphax said:


> Hell, I just can't believe that 3499$ = 3499€ so I figured some things out :
> 
> - with today's rate, 3499$ = 2662,50€
> - difference with european pricing is = 836,50€
> ...


haha you are joking but since i will be getting 2 i was seriously considering a trip to NY to get them if prices here in oz were not reasonable but since i snagged one at 3599 i dont need to now all up the trip would have cost more but it would have been fun anyway as i have never been.


----------



## Flake (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm afraid it's not the case as they have access to all the serial numbers, so even if you buy from the US & holiday in Egypt they can still get you comming back if the duty hasn't been paid. On top of that there's no European warranty so you'd have to send it back to the US if anything went wrong.

A better bet is to buy from the Far East and have it posted to you, which saves a trip, and usually also gives some kind of warranty


----------



## ed24 (Mar 7, 2012)

sphax said:


> Hell, I just can't believe that 3499$ = 3499€ so I figured some things out :
> 
> - with today's rate, 3499$ = 2662,50€
> - difference with european pricing is = 836,50€
> ...


----------



## sphax (Mar 7, 2012)

Flake said:


> I'm afraid it's not the case as they have access to all the serial numbers, so even if you buy from the US & holiday in Egypt they can still get you comming back if the duty hasn't been paid. On top of that there's no European warranty so you'd have to send it back to the US if anything went wrong.
> 
> A better bet is to buy from the Far East and have it posted to you, which saves a trip, and usually also gives some kind of warranty



What do you mean by "far east" ? 
And by "they can still get you coming back" ... ??? Is there anything that says "oh if you spent three weeks in the US then it's fine but if you spent three days then it's not" ... ? 'cos as I've heard previously you pay the taxes only for new items, don't you ?


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 7, 2012)

Flake said:


> I'm afraid it's not the case as they have access to all the serial numbers, so even if you buy from the US & holiday in Egypt they can still get you comming back if the duty hasn't been paid. On top of that there's no European warranty so you'd have to send it back to the US if anything went wrong.
> 
> A better bet is to buy from the Far East and have it posted to you, which saves a trip, and usually also gives some kind of warranty



Umm.. not really. Any value good would be held for up to three weeks, and then have VAT added, and handling fees.

If however, you claim it's a gift from your American girlfriend, in the highly unlikely event you get stopped, and the customs guy is a camera expert, you might have to fill in a form, but it would be fine. Mail the packaging home, carry the camera home in your carry-on.


----------



## mrdiger (Mar 7, 2012)

sphax said:


> 'cos as I've heard previously you pay the taxes only for new items, don't you ?



No, you´ve to pay tax for all items you are importing. 

Maybe it could happend, that you´ve to pay tax for things you take with you on holiday, if you haven´t a receipt for them..
In Germany you have to copy your receipts and take them with you or you have to announce things at duty,before you´re going on holiday.


----------



## smithy (Mar 7, 2012)

It depends on the customs regulations of your country (France, presumably). I bought my first digital SLR (EOS 300D) during a trip to the USA when it first came out, as well as a bunch of lenses and accessories (from a mixture of Adorama, B&H and a local camera shop in Vermont). I brought them back home to the UK (where I lived at the time), but first made sure that I had thrown away all of the packaging. At that point, the camera equipment became classified as 'personal effects', like anything else you'd take on a trip abroad (eg, underwear, an iPod, etc).

It's the same here in New Zealand. Once it becomes a personal effect, and not a new product still in its packaging, you're okay and don't need to pay import duties. The packaging is significant because by keeping it, it signifies that: a) the product is brand new, and b) you might be importing it to resell - which means you'll get taxed.

Most people take cameras on their overseas trips, and a used camera is extremely unlikely to get any special attention by customs officers.

I do buy a lot of items from other countries (I buy my business shirts from a shop in Paris and have them shipped to New Zealand, for example), so I'm reasonably well-versed in my own country's policies, but it would pay for you to check your own.


----------



## mrdiger (Mar 7, 2012)

@smithy

that is correct, but if you over the "free tollbudget" (Germany is amount 500$) you´ve to pay the tax for all things, shirts aswell.


----------



## sphax (Mar 7, 2012)

Drama79 said:


> Mail the packaging home, carry the camera home in your carry-on.



THAT'S actually a great idea ... just carrying the bill, in case, and fitting the camera inside my hand-luggage to make it look like I just brought it for the trip. Amazing and really tempting ... !


----------



## Somnipotent (Mar 7, 2012)

this is quite interesting... they actually check serial numbers on the way back?? i'm from the US so this topic is quite interesting... didn't realize that they were so anal about import taxes to this degree in the EU/UK.


----------



## Hillsilly (Mar 7, 2012)

Tie it in with this year's International CanonRumors Convention and we can all catch up at the cocktail party.


----------



## Flake (Mar 7, 2012)

I assume you're buying a camera & a lens? Otherwise carrying back a body only is going to be a bit suspicious. One way round is to conspicuously carry a camera case with a lens only in it, and then bring back the complete outfit, it'll be on CCTV that you took it out of the country with you then. Remember that you need the camera raw disc and the manual if you're going to mail the packaging back.

As for Far Eastern imports taking up to three weeks, well in theory they could, but it's never taken more than a week for me, and whilst I once got stung for import tax it was an arbitary £40 and that includes a £5 handling fee. Once this is paid though the customs can't go back & ask for more, they've charged once they don't get a second go!

In the US there are states which charge sales tax, and states which don't, the price might be quoted as $3000 but then the sales tax will be applied at what ever rate that is (New York is 4%). You can check the sales tax here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sales_taxes_in_the_United_States


----------



## sanj (Mar 7, 2012)

Which country are you from? 
I have visited many European countries with cameras and they never bother to see it for duty.


----------



## nameless (Mar 7, 2012)

sphax said:


> Hell, I just can't believe that 3499$ = 3499€ so I figured some things out :
> 
> - with today's rate, 3499$ = 2662,50€
> - difference with european pricing is = 836,50€
> - three days trip from Paris to NY, including flights and hotel is approximately 700€



You could just fly to Zurich (Switzerland). Its a 1h flight which will cost you around 200Euros (AirFrance or Swiss) and in Zurich you get the camera for 3399.- CHF (= 2820 Euro). You should also consider, that sales taxes are included in the swiss price, but not in the us price


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 7, 2012)

sphax said:


> Drama79 said:
> 
> 
> > Mail the packaging home, carry the camera home in your carry-on.
> ...



But of course, if you carry the bill, it proves it was bought overseas. Mail the bill with the packaging.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Mar 7, 2012)

Also very much considering this option. I'm from the UK and the camera is retailed at £3000. A bit excessive. I've bought compact cameras abroad before as mine broke while I was out there and didn't get checked at all. I've never been checked carrying camera gear infact and it has been through the scanners many times.

Empty camera bag with a lens. Buy the camera on the first day and use it for all your travel pictures. Post back box. Take camera in your carry on bag with all your travel photos and lens attached. I can't imagine any problems at all. Free trip to the US. Done.


----------



## bbe (Mar 7, 2012)

take some pictures at home and leave them on your cf. Bring the cf to the states (or zurich)
In case they want to see the camera show them pictures you took home on a previous date on the new camera of course .....


----------



## alipaulphotography (Mar 7, 2012)

bbe said:


> take some pictures at home and leave them on your cf. Bring the cf to the states (or zurich)
> In case they want to see the camera show them pictures you took home on a previous date on the new camera of course .....



You're so wise.


----------



## zim (Mar 7, 2012)

I hope customs ain’t reading all these comments you lot!!
If so they will be training up special 5DIII sniffer dogs at the moment ;D

Good luck


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 7, 2012)

I dont know how much international travel you guys do but you are MUCH more likely to get pulled and quizzed by customs at an airport than something coming in the mail so if you really want to reduce risk of getting pinged order it from hong kong like digital rev or one of the other good dealers.


----------



## sphax (Mar 7, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I dont know how much international travel you guys do but you are MUCH more likely to get pulled and quizzed by customs at an airport than something coming in the mail so if you really want to reduce risk of getting pinged order it from hong kong like digital rev or one of the other good dealers.



Within the last three years I took the plane something like 25 times, including 5 times outside European Union, everytime with either 50D or 7D in the hand-luggage, and I've NEVER been asked for the bill or any kind of justification. Having inside your HAND LUGGAGE really helps I think, just behave nice at the controls it's really easy. Though I never took the box with me of course. 



nameless said:


> sphax said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, I just can't believe that 3499$ = 3499€ so I figured some things out :
> ...



That's also a great idea and as I live in Grenoble Switzerland is even really close to me ... I didn't know they had such a low-prices 5DmkIII out there ... ! I'll consider going there by car then, I've never been controlled either that way !! But I have to consider fees on my credit card also 'cos I'll be paying in CHF... Ah ! Have to figure it out !!


----------



## pp77 (Mar 7, 2012)

nameless said:


> sphax said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, I just can't believe that 3499$ = 3499€ so I figured some things out :
> ...



Canon.ch lists the mkIII for 3998,00 CHF. Where can you get this camera for 3399,00 CHF in Zürich? It is just a 2 hours drive from where I live. It could be worth a try, nevertheless I have been check thoroughly a few times by the German customs when coming back from Switzerland. 
And yes, they check the serial numbers of cameras to find out where it was bought, they like to check for new electronics especially at airports.


----------



## sphax (Mar 7, 2012)

pp77 said:


> nameless said:
> 
> 
> > sphax said:
> ...



Yes, this is also the price I heard out there ... so i'm also interested about the 3400CHF place !!!! 
And I found a really easier way than going to NY actually : as I have a relative living in Switzerland, I could send her the money, she'd buy with her Swiss credit card the 5DmkIII and offer it to me ... that way I can cross the border with a gift from my relative instead of an item bought in a foreign country ... OMG I'M SO GLAD I POSTED THAT HERE !!!!


----------



## nameless (Mar 7, 2012)

I dont know if i am allowed to post a link, but anyway:
http://www.digitec.ch/?param=toppreise&wert=235562

There are many others, which sell it at that price, but Digitec is great, because you can pick the things up at one of their stores.
Check out: http://en.toppreise.ch/prod_268317.html


----------



## sphax (Mar 7, 2012)

nameless said:


> I dont know if i am allowed to post a link, but anyway:
> http://www.digitec.ch/?param=toppreise&wert=235562
> 
> There are many others, which sell it at that price, but Digitec is great, because you can pick the things up at one of their stores.
> Check out: http://en.toppreise.ch/prod_268317.html



OMG GREAT ! Thanks a lot !


----------



## Frank209 (Mar 7, 2012)

nameless said:


> I dont know if i am allowed to post a link, but anyway:
> http://www.digitec.ch/?param=toppreise&wert=235562
> 
> There are many others, which sell it at that price, but Digitec is great, because you can pick the things up at one of their stores.
> Check out: http://en.toppreise.ch/prod_268317.html



*calling the unkle living in Lugano..*


----------



## RuneL (Mar 7, 2012)

I've flow with a new loewpro bag full of new camera gear, lenses, 1D IV bodies, flashes no one cared, all they gave a shit about was checking for explosive residue on every part.


----------



## sphax (Mar 7, 2012)

RuneL said:


> I've flow with a new loewpro bag full of new camera gear, lenses, 1D IV bodies, flashes no one cared, all they gave a S___ about was checking for explosive residue on every part.



Yep, exactly true. Take it in your hand luggage and all they ask is "can you please take your camera out the bag please sir ?" ... you do it, they scan it, you put it back in and here you go. Never had any control.


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 7, 2012)

nameless said:


> sphax said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, I just can't believe that 3499$ = 3499€ so I figured some things out :
> ...



+1 In New York, you will have city and state taxes added on. I don't live there so I am not sure what that total would be, but my guess is about 7+% (NY'ers help me out). Fortunately, the state I do live in has no state sales tax so anything I order and have shipped (I usually select free shipping) costs nothing additional. I'm sorry the price where you live is so jacked up. But I'm sure the US would love to have all of you come over and spend money here to help out our economy.


----------



## tvde (Mar 7, 2012)

sphax said:


> Hell, I just can't believe that 3499$ = 3499€ so I figured some things out :
> 
> - with today's rate, 3499$ = 2662,50€
> - difference with european pricing is = 836,50€
> ...



You could consider to buy it @ Studio 73 in Belgium. I bought mine for €3299 (http://www.studio73.be/canon-eos-5d-mkiii-body). This way it comes with 2 years of guarantee (I guess it's only 1 year in the US). And you should indeed not forget to add sales tax to the US price if you're going to pick it up in NYC.


----------



## triggermike (Mar 7, 2012)

A note about US state sales tax (mentioned earlier in the thread): If you buy gear in person, over-the-counter at a store, you will pay state sales tax - no exceptions. Most vary between 5% to 8% or so. The only time state sales taxes are not collected are with mailorder or internet orders sent to a different state than the one the vendor is in. Even in these cases, sales tax is sometimes collected when: (1) the vendor has some sort of registered business or subsidiary (may not be evident to you) in your state or, (2) the vendor just collects it anyway and pockets the tax for themselves.


----------



## dichiaras (Mar 7, 2012)

I've been to the US last September (I live in Denmark): buying my first DSLR (EOS 1100D), a MacBook Air, plenty of other stuff= 3500 EUR; paying 0 EUR at the customs after throwing away all the packaging and receipts= priceless! 

Notice that I had with me also a MacBook Pro, worth about 2500 EUR, which I bought in the US a couple of years earlier, again without paying customs to bring it to Denmark.

I read so many silly statements above. I lived in the US for five years, traveled back and forth 12 times, and never paid a dime to customs. Of course, again, things in your luggage have to look like personal items. If one is so naive that packs everything including shopping bags and receipts, I think one deserves to pay for it.

Btw, here in Denmark one pays 20 EUR handling fee +25% VAT on camera equipment shipped from outside the EU. I tried to make the customs believe that I had a girlfriend in Hong Kong, but they didn't believe me. 8)


----------



## Frank209 (Mar 7, 2012)

tvde said:


> sphax said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, I just can't believe that 3499$ = 3499€ so I figured some things out :
> ...



Why would we do that? it's stated above that in Switzerland it's 2820 euro's...


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 7, 2012)

jalbfb said:


> nameless said:
> 
> 
> > sphax said:
> ...



In NYC, the total sales tax on most items, including electronics, is 8.875%. See "Items 2-8" under "Tax Rates."

http://www.nyc.gov/html/dof/html/business/business_tax_nys_sales.shtml


----------



## tvde (Mar 7, 2012)

Frank209 said:


> tvde said:
> 
> 
> > sphax said:
> ...



If you CAN indeed find it for that price in Switerzeland: go for it. But I only found the following price in Switzerland: http://www.fotopro.ch/index.cfm?name=canon-eos-5d-mark-iii&s=tmpnews&nid=349


----------



## pascamel (Mar 7, 2012)

sphax said:


> Hell, I just can't believe that 3499$ = 3499€ so I figured some things out :
> 
> - with today's rate, 3499$ = 2662,50€
> - difference with european pricing is = 836,50€
> ...



Don't forget to add the NY state tax (approx. 8.2%) => $300 !
As far as i remember OR is the only state with 0% tax.

You can use USPS to send packages and receipt to your home
(i did when i bought stuff in NYC, i'm french too ^^)


----------



## thure1982 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is it possible to buy it taxfree in US if your exporting it privately? Then pay taxes in your own country?
That's possible in Sweden.


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think it's worth it to fly to the US just to walk into the incredible B&H with those little robot buckets above ones head and go and play with the 5D Mark III followed by buying it and having it delivered to your collection point!

;D


----------



## Jim K (Mar 7, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> In NYC, the total sales tax on most items, including electronics, is 8.875%. See "Items 2-8" under "Tax Rates."
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/dof/html/business/business_tax_nys_sales.shtml


It just keeps going up! Makes me glad we moved to Florida five years ago. ;D


----------



## vlim (Mar 7, 2012)

Apparently the price in France will be different : i've found *3190 €* for the body !


----------



## unfocused (Mar 7, 2012)

You guys are making this too difficult. 

Have the camera shipped to me. Buy me a plane ticket to Europe (Provence is nice, but we'd also like to see Tuscany. We're flexible). Buy dinner for my wife and I at the nearest Michelin star restaurant (one star is okay). 

I bring the camera to dinner, snap a few souvenir shots of all of us. We leave a little early because we have to get up the next morning. After we leave, you notice I forgot the camera. Oh no! What to do? You have no idea where we are staying and my cell phone doesn't seem to be working in Europe. Sucks for me.


----------



## ed24 (Mar 7, 2012)

I just reserved my 5DMK3 and 24-105 in Zurich, it came in at around £3190 which is significantly cheaper than the £3700 it will be over here.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Mar 7, 2012)

So the price in the US PLUS sales tax is approx $3800?


----------



## Caps18 (Mar 7, 2012)

unfocused said:


> You guys are making this too difficult.
> 
> Have the camera shipped to me. Buy me a plane ticket to Europe (Provence is nice, but we'd also like to see Tuscany. We're flexible). Buy dinner for my wife and I at the nearest Michelin star restaurant (one star is okay).
> 
> I bring the camera to dinner, snap a few souvenir shots of all of us. We leave a little early because we have to get up the next morning. After we leave, you notice I forgot the camera. Oh no! What to do? You have no idea where we are staying and my cell phone doesn't seem to be working in Europe. Sucks for me.



I would be up for that too, I would love to go backpacking around Europe. Buy me a plane ticket, but you wouldn't want to pay for the camera until you received it...

If you don't live in New York state, you are only supposed to pay some national use tax, but it doesn't happen unless you get audited. On-line sales to states that don't have physical stores can't collect sales tax, yet.


----------



## olemartin (Mar 7, 2012)

ed24 said:


> I just reserved my 5DMK3 and 24-105 in Zurich, it came in at around £3190 which is significantly cheaper than the £3700 it will be over here.



Which store was this? I am seriously considering a trip to Zürich now


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 7, 2012)

thure1982 said:


> Is it possible to buy it taxfree in US if your exporting it privately? Then pay taxes in your own country?
> That's possible in Sweden.



If you walk into a store and buy it, you're going to get charged any city/state taxes. If you order online or on the phone, and have it shipped to another state where that company does not have a "presence," you won't get charged tax. However, you're supposed to pay the "use tax" on your state taxes. Don't know the rules regarding ordering online/phone and having it shipped out of the US -- try calling B&H.


----------



## smithy (Mar 7, 2012)

On my international orders from Adorama, I've always paid the same price as USA customers. But I think that's because prices in the US are always shown 'exclusive' of tax, aren't they?


----------



## kabelleger (Mar 7, 2012)

olemartin said:


> ed24 said:
> 
> 
> > I just reserved my 5DMK3 and 24-105 in Zurich, it came in at around £3190 which is significantly cheaper than the £3700 it will be over here.
> ...



I ordered mine (Kit with 24-105) here (Zurich):
http://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=236159
4149 CHF
However prices may change, according to the web site.

Now I'm wondering how long it will take until I get mine...

btw. Zurich is well worth a visit anyway


----------



## rambarra (Mar 7, 2012)

the official MSRP in eurozone is 3299eur at launch (wich is roughly 3500USD + VAT)

pixxass.de is direct to canon, and they put the body up today for 3299.00
swiss prices are very similar

all retailers at launch will have same prices maybe except Italy where VAT laundry/fraud is national sport so lowest retail prices will likely be there

check whats happening now on 5D2 + 24105
first link italian price aggregator, second german. go figure where it's better to buy in europe (there are some risks involved tho)

http://www.trovaprezzi.it/categoria.aspx?libera=canon+5d+mark+ii+24-105&id=5&prezzomin=&prezzomax=
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/1117716_-eos-5d-mark-ii-kit-24-105-mm-canon.html


----------



## ed24 (Mar 7, 2012)

olemartin said:


> ed24 said:
> 
> 
> > I just reserved my 5DMK3 and 24-105 in Zurich, it came in at around £3190 which is significantly cheaper than the £3700 it will be over here.
> ...



Hi, I dealt with Daniel profot.ch, they were very helpful and I received my reservation email today. Flights are looking at around £120-140 so I think it's worth it. 

Ed


----------



## ed24 (Mar 7, 2012)

kabelleger said:


> olemartin said:
> 
> 
> > ed24 said:
> ...



Cool, that's a little cheaper than what I'm paying but I bet that doesn't include the 8% tax.

Ed


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 7, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> thure1982 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to buy it taxfree in US if your exporting it privately? Then pay taxes in your own country?
> ...



I bought some Singh Ray filters from B&H a few years ago. The couriers thy use automatically add the tax and import duty and won't hand over the good until you pay for it. They even apply the tax and import duty after adding the delivery charges. Now, if you order from B&H, you have the option of calculating and paying the tax and duty at the time of purchase or when it arrives.


----------



## pp77 (Mar 7, 2012)

ed24 said:


> kabelleger said:
> 
> 
> > olemartin said:
> ...



Here in Europe prices shown are normally including tax. Also in this case the 8% Swiss VAT are included. 
The 8% seem to contribute to the lower prices for the MkIII compared to other European states. In France you pay 19.6%, in Germany 19%, in Danmark 25% VAT.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 7, 2012)

alipaulphotography said:


> bbe said:
> 
> 
> > take some pictures at home and leave them on your cf. Bring the cf to the states (or zurich)
> ...



If the 5D3 will display photos from another camera, would it?


----------



## or8it (Mar 7, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> If the 5D3 will display photos from another camera, would it?



It should show jpg's I would of thought.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 7, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> alipaulphotography said:
> 
> 
> > bbe said:
> ...



it will, you can take a card out of a 1D and put it in a 5D and view the raws or vise versa, or even an SD card from a 1D and view it on a rebel


----------



## zim (Mar 8, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> it will, you can take a card out of a 1D and put it in a 5D and view the raws or vise versa, or even an SD card from a 1D and view it on a rebel



Never had to do that before so it's just a curiosity, I assume that I wouldn't be able to view 1DX Raws on my old Rebel without a firmware update? and that won't happen.


----------



## vlim (Mar 8, 2012)

Take a look at what i've found here in france :

http://www.fnac.com/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Boitier-Nu/a4088072/w-4

and with the 24-105 f/4 L :

http://www.fnac.com/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Obj-Canon-EF-IS-USM-24-105-mm-f-4-0-serie-L/a4088073/w-4

Available the *04/04/2012*


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 11, 2012)

zim said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > it will, you can take a card out of a 1D and put it in a 5D and view the raws or vise versa, or even an SD card from a 1D and view it on a rebel
> ...



hmm I'm not sure, I was in syndey on holiday with my wife taking pictures and one of the photo guys that sets up there and does the paid portrait things offered to take a pic of us on my card so i gave him the card out of my 1Dmk3 he put it into his 5Dmk2 and shot a few photos then gave me the card back and i put it into the my 1D3 and it could view the pics, with the 5D2 being a newer model I was suprised it worked but i'm not sure how far backward compatible this would go


----------

